# Any experience with bosch brute breaker



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone had any problems with their bosch brute breaker 11304k. (yet another reason why I usually dont lend out tools) Well I lent it out to a friend and he returned it and didnt say anything so i figured eveything went well. I get to the job the other morning go to use it and it is hammering but it felt like it wasnt nearly hitting with the force it should. It was about 10 degress out so I let it warm up in the customers basement and it still isnt hitting that hard. Has anyone had this problem? The guy I lent it to said o ya bye the way it was real slow at first but then it worked good. But I ran it for a while and no change. Any suggestions?


Thanks, Dave


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

I understand not greasing the shank of the bit before using it could wear it out faster. 

Does your's have the twist-control type handles? I twist the handle downward and let the weight of the tool do the work, then twist up on the handle to let the tool bounce it's way back out of the hole. If you have the twist handles it may be something wrong there, as opposed to the hammer mechanism.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey thanks Ted 
I always keep the bits greased. I'm gonna try to take a look at it tomorrow I will deffinetly take a look at the handles first, that sounds like exactly what it is doing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed its a cheap fix :laughing: 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 30, 2007)

i used to run a tool rental shop and have some experience with Bosch Brutes and plenty of broken ones.

Two biggest things: 
1) don't EVER run more than 25' of extension cord and always at least 12g
2) don't bother on any concrete more than 5" thick 

we used to remove the short cord and replace it with a 12g 25' cord with a built-in circuit breaker and then tell renters not to use any extension, plug into wall only. use a longer or thin ext. cord and voltage and resistance issues will burn out the motor in no time

the Brute is rated to break only about 4" of concrete, it simply can't do the job of 60lb air breakers (much less 90-pounders). within specs it's a great, convenient tool. really old, long cured concrete slabs over 5" thick can give it fits, it'll bounce right off thick slabs; which is what you might have run into right before you posted your question, I don't know. 

don't forget to take in to a certified Bosch repair shop every now and then to have them open it up, replace internal grease and o-rings and it'll last forever

hope the baby's ok


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I figured I'd bump this thread. I havent had a use for the jack hammer in a while. But know I have a job coming up I'm gonna need it on, so I guess I should get to fixing it:laughing: 
Has anyone had any problems or anything with thiers?



Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Bump:laughing: I still haven't fixed it yet:laughing: I have only needed it a few times and just used it as it was. I was just curious if anyone had any other ideas?



Thanks, Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Only 4 years later huh?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Only 4 years later huh?


I really haven't had much of a need for it lately:laughing: Except I need it in a day or so to break up some incredibly hard concrete, yes I am a procrastonator:laughing:



Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

QuietMan said:


> i used to run a tool rental shop and have some experience with Bosch Brutes and plenty of broken ones.
> 
> Two biggest things:
> 1) don't EVER run more than 25' of extension cord and always at least 12g
> ...


 
LOL...i worked for a guy a few years ago and used it off of about 150 feet of 14 awg. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## J&STool (Apr 7, 2011)

I mainly work on Pneumatic and Hydraulic Breakers but have worked on a few Bosch Brute Hammers. From my experience the Motors usually wear out quickly if you are not using a built in circuit breaker like QuietMan stated. You might also have a Lubrication Problem with the striker. You should take it in for service.


----------

